# Housebreaking



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

So here is my situation. I have a 4 year old black lab who has been an indoor outdoor dog for the majority of her life. She is housebroken and has never urinated in the house since she was about 3 months old. For the past two years, she has been an indoor dog as we had either been in an HOA and couldn't put up a fence, or now, have not had the money to put the fence up in the new house. My wife and I both work, so she is home for the majority of the day. She is let out twice in the morning, and immediately when we arrive home. So far, She has been fine with this and we have had no issues, up until two weeks ago. She has urinated on the floor twice in two weeks. I am not sure what is the reasoning for this, and wondered if anyone had some insight on how to keep this from happening. We will be getting a fence in the spring, but I really do not want her to continue the behavior. We control the water intake while we're gone, and only leave her for as minimal a time as possible. Anyone have any advice?


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Maybe she has a bladder infection? I would guess you need to determine if this is something due to an illness or change in her body or if it's in her head. A vet check up wouldn't be a bad idea.

You could always crate her during the day, dogs generally won't pee in their crate and I think if you only had her crated for 8 hours that's not too bad--like a cubicle for dogs--they need to sleep a lot anyway.


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

+1 on what Airborne said about a bladder infection or UTI. I'd get her checked out and also the crate suggestion is excellent.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Great advice! Thank you! I now have a vet appointment for Saturday


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

We moved into a new house 18 months ago and our Brittany (seven years old) was in a similar situation. He hadn't had an accident in the house in years. He suddenly started having accidents in the basement multiple times per week. It lasted about a month and then stopped as suddenly as it started. We knew the previous owner had dogs and wondered if he was trying to mark his new territory. Never did figure out exactly what was going on but he hasn't had an accident since then.


----------

